# [SOLVED, I think] Networking issues after latest update

## chevymoon

Hi, All

This most certainly won't be a new issue, but I've looked all over the forum and the net and I can't find a solution. I'm not sure where to start, but basically Wicd, which had been performing great, no longer works after an emerge -uavDN world.

I realized during my search for a solution that I had some problems resulting from the baselayout/openrc migration. I feel fairly confident that I am past those issues, but I could be wrong.

I only have wireless on the desktop in question, so I'm going to have to type some of the errors on here:

dmesg gives me this:

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

wlan1: authenticate with 00:22:75: etc

wlan1: authenticated

wlan1: associate with 00:22 etc

wlan1: RX AssocResp from 00:22 etc

wlan1: associated

wlan1: deauthenticating from 00:22 etc by local choice (reason=3)

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007....)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

This leads me to believe that it's connecting then disconnecting. Am I right? If so, why?

I have a Broadcom Corp BCM4306.

Again, this worked perfectly before the update.

EDIT: I'd like to add that I'm a long time Gentoo user (at least 10 years), so I do know some of the basics. I seldom post because almost always find the answer in the forum somewhere. I'm not sure where I went wrong here, though. Also, while I know it's not a lot to go on, I do have other info. I can only type so much.   :Smile: Last edited by chevymoon on Fri Aug 19, 2011 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chevymoon

"iwlist wlan1 scan" works properly, and I can see my network. "dhcpcd wlan1" times out, however.

----------

## chevymoon

wicd has been added to the boot runlevel. I cannot stop or restart the wicd daemon. After an uninstall/reinstall of wicd, it seemed to connect briefly before dying. Currently the wicd gui is not present.

----------

## chevymoon

I realize I'm probably not doing the greatest job of explaining what's happening to this point. I just need a few points to consider, things to look at that maybe I haven't looked into. I know from the outside looking in this probably seems like a standard noob networking issue. I don't think it is. I might be surprised, but I don't think it is. Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## chevymoon

Okay, am I not asking right? A loyal Gentoo user for 10 years (seriously)...

----------

## chevymoon

I've done this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-761225.html

The solution "seems" to be removing net.wlan1 from the default runlevel, uninstalling wicd, and allowing wpa_supplicant to take over. It's strange. My previous setup had net.wlan1 on the default runlevel, wicd as a boot level service, and wpa_supplicant was present but the gui never showed anything as connected. But it worked.

The thing is, I liked wicd. I seem remember when setting up this box that the impressions of wpa_supplicant as a network interface were that it was a bad idea. People were recommending using wicd or networkmanager.  Where do things stand now?

I guess I'll go with what works for now. 

Another aside: I've been poking around these forums for a long time, and I've found a lot of helpful stuff. Just like I found today. As I mentioned previously, I almost never post because I typically find the answer by scouring the forums. It was after scouring for hours trying to come up with a solution that I finally broke down and submitted a post. Things have changed quite a bit here since the early days. A lot to the good. Some to the bad. I remember Neddy helping me with some things back in the day. Others, too, obviously. I greatly appreciate what people do here for others like me. I must say I'm disappointed by my experience with this problem. Pretty simple solution maybe, but no love. Interesting.

----------

